# Pokefarm Fanclub



## Icalasari (Feb 12, 2010)

Pokefarm is a small website right now, but it is growing

Sadly, GPX+ beat it to the whole breeding idea, so alot of things are similar, and will be for quite a while, until it develops more

So, does anybody else play it? I'm Icalasari there (surprise, surprise XD)

Members (Pokefarm Username):

Myself (Icalasari)
Cryptica (Lucidia)
Ruffledfeathers (Frickish)
Full Metal Cookies (Fonsui)


----------



## Mad MOAI (Feb 19, 2010)

I do. On Pokefarm, I'm Lucidia.

There seems to be an overflow of Torchic in the shelter, which is strange in my eyes. I also can't seem to find much variety in there either.


----------



## Noctowl (Feb 19, 2010)

Just joined now. =] Hehe, may as well.
My account


----------



## Icalasari (Feb 19, 2010)

I was starting to get worried XD

I managed to get an Azelf egg a while back ^o.o^ He is my prize on there

Yeah, the Torchic are due to people breeding for Kaboom Torchic. Magikarp are due to Kolink going crazy XD



There. Everybody is added with direct links to the accounts in question


----------



## Coloursfall (Feb 19, 2010)

I has an account, i guess :V

Also an Eevee.


----------



## Flora (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi :) I joined about an hour ago.

So i'm Honoria. Flora and Ashes wouldn't fit XP


----------



## Noctowl (Feb 21, 2010)

*randomly clicks* I hate how you can't do anything till your first egg hatches, I just wanna do the fun stuff. D=


----------



## Coloursfall (Feb 21, 2010)

My first egg hatched a little while ago; male Eevee, named him Vaan. If you know why you win. also i got a few more eggs, yes *pokes sig*


----------



## Mad MOAI (Feb 21, 2010)

How do you get legendaries?

Also I'm really confused as to why Barnacle was the only Pokemon I had that was even close to running away... she did, actually. She had a Quiet nature, and was randomly losing happiness. All the rest of my Pokemon are staying on their exact same happiness points. Does anyone know why?


----------



## Noctowl (Feb 21, 2010)

I have no idea, I'm afraid. Try changing the field she's in?

Ps...how do you put pokemon in the fields? I must be missing something as dragging the pokemon or clicking it hasn't worked... D=


----------



## Mad MOAI (Feb 21, 2010)

You right click it and then choose "Move to field."

She already ran away, unfortunately. I tried changing the field but it didn't help, so I stuck her in my party. Does the breeding group or type have anything to do with it, do you think?


----------



## Flora (Feb 21, 2010)

I read on someone's field notes that each field has a type, and if you put a Pokemon in a field that either matches its type or is strong against its type, it gains happiness rather than losing it.

My shinx is almost hatched :)


----------



## Mad MOAI (Feb 23, 2010)

Oh. I probably should have put her in the Bug field then... Which one is the bright green field that's kinda circular?


----------



## Flora (Feb 23, 2010)

I think it might be more useful if I just gave them all.

also shinx hatched :)


----------



## Dr Frank (Feb 23, 2010)

*Pokefarm Fanclub sucks (orange ice-lolly)*

Hey there everyone, just here to rain on the parade and remind everyone that IT'S a CHEAP GPX+ copy!!! Have a good time, all.


----------



## Peegeray (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: Pokefarm Fanclub sucks (orange ice-lolly)*



Dr Frank said:


> Hey there everyone, just here to rain on the parade and remind everyone that IT'S a CHEAP GPX+ copy!!! Have a good time, all.


lmfao thank you for posting this
(also the admins there are complete aholes)


----------



## Icalasari (Feb 23, 2010)

Cryptica said:


> How do you get legendaries?
> 
> Also I'm really confused as to why Barnacle was the only Pokemon I had that was even close to running away... she did, actually. She had a Quiet nature, and was randomly losing happiness. All the rest of my Pokemon are staying on their exact same happiness points. Does anyone know why?


Legendaries are gotten from the lab. You can only have one Legendary until you buy the wood token. Then you can hold three

No tokens: 1 Legendary allowed. The rest will run after hatching
Wood token: 3 Legendaries allowed
Silver token: 6 Legendaries allowed
Gold token: No limit on Legendaries

As for making them happy, well, the fields work like PMD Gummies

Yes, that means Scizor will be pissed in the Bug Box, happy in the Steel Box, and ecstatic in the fire box




Dr Frank said:


> Hey there everyone, just here to rain on the parade and remind everyone that IT'S a CHEAP GPX+ copy!!! Have a good time, all.





Peegeray said:


> lmfao thank you for posting this
> (also the admins there are complete aholes)


For one, the site is relatively new, and will eventually differentiate itself from GPX. Also, I being staff there myself (happened after I established the club) lets me see certain plans ahead of time. They have some good ideas, and members also give them good ideas themselves. They just need more support, such as donations, before they can implement everything. By the way, I have seen GPX+. It is just a wild grab with everybody hoarding. Pokefarm keeps on trying to implement features to prevent that

For two, the admins there try their best. I personally know Rokon. She has a quick temper, sure, but she is a great admin. She just gets stressed easily, is all. It doesn't help that people call her a bad admin and sometimes attack her. I've seen it happen on Pokebattlers. She became vicious to anything she perceives as an attack because she is so damn used to it

For three, you two had better not come back to this thread. Got it?


----------



## Noctowl (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: Pokefarm Fanclub sucks (orange ice-lolly)*



Dr Frank said:


> Hey there everyone, just here to rain on the parade and remind everyone that IT'S a CHEAP GPX+ copy!!! Have a good time, all.


Seriously, what do you expect from an adoptable website? They are all gonna be the same in some way, specially when its just starting out.

Personally, I like both gtx and pokefarm equally. I just see pokefarm as more relaxed, and I like it that way.

Hey, does anyone know what that incident with Sportsfan was about? I looked at the screenies and was a bit...unsettled.


----------



## Icalasari (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: Pokefarm Fanclub sucks (orange ice-lolly)*



Ruffledfeathers said:


> Hey, does anyone know what that incident with Sportsfan was about? I looked at the screenies and was a bit...unsettled.


Hmm? What do you mean incident?


----------



## Noctowl (Feb 23, 2010)

He started spamming all the threads in the forums stating that one of the admins was abusing him. One of the screenies showed said admin posting some pokemon porn and stating that he was the one getting fucked in the image. Seemed a bit disturbing to me.


----------



## Jolty (Feb 23, 2010)

I would like to take one moment to say the following

1) The admins are horrendous, especially Rokon or whatever she's calling herself now. They are horrendous as both admins and humans.

2) They are aware it's a blatant rip off of GPX they just say "WE ARE MAKING IT BETTER"

3) It takes way too long to do anything.

4) One guy got bitched at for donating $100.

5) quality spriting


----------



## Peegeray (Feb 23, 2010)

there was an incident i saw where rokon was basically flaming the site's highest donator for getting legendaries... seriously? there were rewards for donating anyway. it's really unprofessional for an admin to do that for one of their best members, basically saying to their face that they hate him even though he has donated a lot of money to the site.
(also gpx+ has a few anti hoarding measures in places as of a few days ago, and i'm pretty sure they don't involve the admins bashing their members)

eh w/e, leaving now because i was told to leave the thread :B


----------



## Chibi (Feb 23, 2010)

-


----------



## Noctowl (Feb 23, 2010)

Peegeray said:


> there was an incident i saw where rokon was basically flaming the site's highest donator for getting legendaries... seriously? there were rewards for donating anyway. it's really unprofessional for an admin to do that for one of their best members, basically saying to their face that they hate him even though he has donated a lot of money to the site.
> (also gpx+ has a few anti hoarding measures in places as of a few days ago, and i'm pretty sure they don't involve the admins bashing their members)
> 
> eh w/e, leaving now because i was told to leave the thread :B


Hm, I remember that. =/ The more I think about it, the more corrupt it becomes. *sighs* I hate it when I make an ass of myself defending something.


----------



## Icalasari (Feb 26, 2010)

Jolty said:


> I would like to take one moment to say the following
> 
> 1) The admins are horrendous, especially Rokon or whatever she's calling herself now. They are horrendous as both admins and humans.
> 
> ...


1) Yeah, Rokon can be a bit high strung. Not many can talk to her bluntly and not get a verbal assault. I personally think that she is a good admin, but should be more behind the scenes due to her quick temper

2) It has only been around for a month. I would suggest waiting until it has been up for 6 months, at least, before criticizing them for that

3) True. I don't like how Kolink will not code certain features until he gets donations. That is less donations and more ransom. But meh, I'm sure people will complain once it becomes more of a nuisance

4) To be fair, Rokon never wanted legendaries to be given for donations in the first place. More or less a case of Kolink acting before discussing it with Rokon

5) ??? I have no clue whether you mean low quality, high quality, or what?



Peegeray said:


> there was an incident i saw where rokon was basically flaming the site's highest donator for getting legendaries... seriously? there were rewards for donating anyway. it's really unprofessional for an admin to do that for one of their best members, basically saying to their face that they hate him even though he has donated a lot of money to the site.
> (also gpx+ has a few anti hoarding measures in places as of a few days ago, and i'm pretty sure they don't involve the admins bashing their members)
> 
> eh w/e, leaving now because i was told to leave the thread :B


Now see, why couldn't you have said that instead of being immature and going straight for calling them assholes?



Chibi said:


> You became staff _after_ you established this club, correct? Surely that should tell you what the admins think of you, yourself? Did they even talk to you before the club was made?
> 
> I don't go on Pokéfarm but I did go on Pokébattlers way back when GPX+ hadn't been made. Good times. Akai (or Rokon) wasn't a very nice person. I read the Pokéfarm forums sometimes and every post she is either complaining or insulting members ("[name here] isn't very smart. :P"). You don't do that if you're an admin.
> 
> ...


I was in the process of talking to them about becoming staff at that time. When I made the club, it was still not certain if I would become staff, since, even though Rokon liked my work, she wasn't sure if Kolink would go through the bother of making a staff rank. So I don't think the club swayed it any (especially since I was made spriting staff. Rokon made all the custom sprites prior)

Yeah, as I said, Rokon is a good admin, but for the behind the scene stuff (spriting, testing, things like that), since dealing with members isn't exactly her specialty...

Can't really comment on that, as I never saw that thread

Rokon is more or less a high strung person who is easy to tick off. Hell, I've seen her get pissed at Kolink to the point where people would want to hit the bomb shelters. She is a good admin, but yet shouldn't be put in charge of talking with members... How to put it...

Let's say that there is a company that has three people in charge. They split duties between them. One take control of R&D, one takes control of advertising, logos, and other related things, and one takes control of PR. Rokon is great for the advertising, logos, etc., and is also good with some of the R&D, able to help Kolink, the 'head' of that department, with some of it. However, putting her in charge of Public Relations is like giving a child a flaming stick while they are near a huge pile of gunpowder

Gah, probably not the best analogy, but it is 1:47 AM here, so nyeh I say, nyeh!


----------



## Chibi (Feb 27, 2010)

-


----------



## Mad MOAI (Feb 28, 2010)

Icalasari said:


> Legendaries are gotten from the lab.


Can someone clarify this for me?

Do the eggs randomly appear or is there some button that you can click so you get a legendary? (The latter is waaaaay more unlikely but that was my second guess)


----------



## Icalasari (Mar 1, 2010)

Cryptica said:


> Can someone clarify this for me?
> 
> Do the eggs randomly appear or is there some button that you can click so you get a legendary? (The latter is waaaaay more unlikely but that was my second guess)


Eggs appear randomly. Very low chance, though =/


----------



## Mad MOAI (Apr 17, 2010)

I thought the account security thread was rather interesting. Sooo many people with the same passwords... and now they have something that tells what type your fields are, too. I won't be eligible for any events any time soon, but I'll still probably click back on here because it's getting more... interesting, again.


----------



## cra1gy2 (Jul 22, 2010)

Rokon has not been a mod for ages was fired and banned for being mean so pokefarm is a lot nicer now adays


----------



## Darksong (Jul 30, 2010)

I should have joined this back when I joined, but... I think there was too much commotion. I missed the whole Rokon thing, whatever it was.

Anyway, my username is RoseTorterra, and my sister helped me get the Summer Grotle that I have right now (Rather, she bred it and traded it to me) :D Goal 1 accomplished.


----------

